# Word of the Week - Week 13 - 2015



## SENC (Mar 22, 2015)

ficulnean - an adjective meaning worthless - literally, of/like fig-tree wood

The politician's ficulnean words arguments only served to prove how removed he was from his constituents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought a pile of tools today that the previous owner considered ficulnean, I'm thinking he was mistaken, Included a Disston Saw from the 40's, A Stanley crank drill that has never been used, and an Estwing Hammer in quite decent condition. His opinion meant my gain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

